
Whalesong: a Racket to JavaScript compiler - Tomte
http://www.hashcollision.org/whalesong/
======
brudgers
The active fork:
[https://github.com/soegaard/whalesong](https://github.com/soegaard/whalesong)
contains the disclaimer

 _Whalesong needs Racket 5.2. As is Whalesong doesn 't work on version 5.3 or
greater._

The current version of Racket is 6.6. I suspect that much of the potential
momentum for Whalesong was consumed by ClojureScript.

~~~
lionsdan
I wonder if the versions there are a typo. In the linked issue it says "in the
mean time we are stuck with Racket 6.2" Still not the most current version but
much closer.

[https://github.com/soegaard/whalesong/issues/48](https://github.com/soegaard/whalesong/issues/48)

